# Accessing BIOS in Windows 7 starter



## Guerilla Surgeo (Jun 30, 2011)

I have an ASUS netbook running Windows 7 starter. I want to put Linux on it, but I am not able for some reason to access the BIOS. Is there any particular reason you can't access the BIOS from Windows 7 starter? Could there be any other reasons why the normal method of accessing the BIOS doesn't work? If so is there any way round them?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you first turn the pc on, do you see a prompt to "Press XXX to enter setup"?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Bios is not related to the version of Windows. The Bios is actually software installed on a chip on the motherboard and has nothing to do with the OS installed on the HDD. 
To access the Bios, as Old Rich has said, you should see a message at bootup that says *"Press Key to enter Setup"* that _key _on an ASUS netbook should be *F2*, some other computers may be Del, F1, ESC or F10. You may need to press this key repeatedly till you get a response.


----------



## Guerilla Surgeo (Jun 30, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> The Bios is not related to the version of Windows. The Bios is actually software installed on a chip on the motherboard and has nothing to do with the OS installed on the HDD.
> To access the Bios, as Old Rich has said, you should see a message at bootup that says *"Press Key to enter Setup"* that _key _on an ASUS netbook should be *F2*, some other computers may be Del, F1, ESC or F10. You may need to press this key repeatedly till you get a response.


That's actually the problem. Pressing F2 does nothing. Neither does pressing any of the other keys you mentioned. Or any others that I might have googled that just possibly could be the right key.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try FN + F2 if you have an FN key.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

According to the manual you have to press F2 right after hitting power button and then after you see posting begin start tapping it again.


----------



## Guerilla Surgeo (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who's replied. I will try the function thing. But I have pressed F2 every which way is humanly possible. And by God pressing F2 has absolutely no damned effect at all :smile:! I have played tunes on F2. I have tapped it before during and after pressing the power button, all to no effect. :smile: The IT people at work have also tried pressing F2 in their arcane IT ways, and it certainly has cured their slightly patronising manner, because it didn't work for them either. :smile: Very frustrating.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can always pull the harddrive out and start it up . . that should bring up BIOS


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well that isn't necessarily so as most often it will pass the bios and just point to no Os or various other annoying messages when no hard drive is seen. The F2 though might work that way though, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the make and model number of the unit? Does F8 launch the one-time boot menu when turning on the PC?


----------



## Guerilla Surgeo (Jun 30, 2011)

Just tried the function F2 combination. Absolutely no joy. God, all I want to do is get rid of that annoying Windows 7 starter and put Linux on it. It's an Asus Eee seashell series if that makes any difference, but it doesn't seem to. I just thought Microsoft might have put a secret doodad in there that doesn't let you access the BIOS and lets you upgrade from that awful starter OS. Incidentally, yes I did press F8, and all that came up was something that said "repair your PC?"


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried pressing delete as you boot?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you remove the HDD, it will go through the boot order and say *Boot File not found choose different boot or press F1 to continue or F2 to enter setup*.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Spunk is right and that is what my counterpart (Old Rich) was saying to you also.


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

I think we really need to know the exact model of that netbook to tell you for sure which key it is, since even for a same manufacturer it can vary between models.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, ok this may not be your model however if your model has this same facility, it could be were your having an issue page 47 here http://pharos.ece.utexas.edu/wiki/images/1/11/Asus-1215n-pu27-manual.pdf that could be what is stopping you getting F2 to work easily.


----------



## Guerilla Surgeo (Jun 30, 2011)

The model number is Eee PC 1015 PX. And I must say I'd like to thank you guys for persevering with this – you are the best.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like its F2 for the BIOS key:

Boot Booster - Asus Eee PC 1015B User Manual [Page 51]#


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Guerilla Surgeo said:


> Thanks to everyone who's replied. I will try the function thing. But I have pressed F2 every which way is humanly possible. And by God pressing F2 has absolutely no damned effect at all :smile:! I have played tunes on F2. I have tapped it before during and after pressing the power button, all to no effect. :smile: The IT people at work have also tried pressing F2 in their arcane IT ways, and it certainly has cured their slightly patronising manner, because it didn't work for them either. :smile: Very frustrating.


That made me chuckle.
Unfortunately it appears F2 may be the only option unless the manual lists another method of accessing the BIOS.
One idea is to remove the hard drive, connect to another computer and format the drive, make sure you select the correct drive.


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

Well... perhaps your F2 key just isn't working (or not as it should, since it appears it still gives a sound signal when you press it enough times). Did you try with an external USB keyboard ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Also if you have the "F Lock" key on the upper portion of keyboard switch that off as well.


----------



## Guerilla Surgeo (Jun 30, 2011)

It's a brand-new keyboard.  But I'll keep trying.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Lachdanan said:


> Did you try with an external USB keyboard ?


This ^^^
If the Function key isn't working on the Netbook, perhaps an external keyboard will work.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, an old trick, press and hold down at least one key on the keyboard (two is better) during boot, This invokes the stuck key and should bring up setup.


----------

